# Llamas and the Snow.... (PICS) and a question...



## BellLisaMo (Feb 28, 2011)

It recently snowed here in Arizona, and I doubt these Llamas have ever seen snow before... well, I went out to check everyone, and they were just laying down, letting it snow on them. The cow and goats were under the awning.... so, do you think I will have to lock up the llamas when it snows, or will they get under the awning when it rains?








How do your Llamas act in wind,snow, rain? Anything?

And please do not make any rude comments about the halters with rope leads (these were on them when i got them, and i have halters on the way FOR llamas).... I am training them everyday to walk and lead, hence why they stay on for TEMPORARY... if they don't get used to me or the leads I will NEVER be able to catch them without scaring the tarnation out of them.


----------



## dkosh (Feb 28, 2011)

First of all, they are beautiful! 

Llamas do fine in the snow. As long as they have access to shelter, they will go under if they want to. My llamas and sheep are often out in the snow and rain. (which we have had a lot of this year here in Mass).


----------



## elevan (Feb 28, 2011)

My llama loves the snow.  He's good with rain too.

I worried once when he was out in the rain...but when I felt his undercoat he was dry even though he looked soaking wet.

I wouldn't worry too much as long as they have a place to get in if they want to.


----------



## Jake (May 26, 2011)

Plenty of cold in Peru and Bolivia for snow, if there was moisture, with the thick wool coat they can handle snow well.


----------



## Dollys mama (Jul 4, 2011)

When it snows my llama leaves her pen just to be snowed on. As long as it isnt a bad storm there fine, as for rain availible shelter is good my llama hates the rain. I think its more of the llamas prefrance if they like being snowed on or not. Some llamas like snow some llamas dont, but its really cold in the mountains of Peru so its just anncestery.


----------



## Chirpy (Jul 4, 2011)

Yup, considering they come from Peru (the Andes mountain areas - where it gets COLD)... llamas do just fine in the snow and cold weather.  My llamas often chose to kush outside in the snow rather than in the barn.  Do make sure they have access to a shelter - they can chose to use it or not.  Their ears can freeze if they are in wind and freezing temps...  I've seen it several times here in Colorado (not my llamas  )

The much bigger issue for llamas (not the cold) is heat!  Llamas should always be shorn in the summer time (we shear in May or early June here) but you may need to shear earlier in Arizona.  Heat stroke is a very real possibility with the heavy wool in llamas.   They should always have access to shade.  I know people who use misters in their barns to help keep their llamas/alpacas cool.

Your llamas are beautiful... you are asking great questions and learning.  Keep it up.


----------

